# It's arrived at last - my new X5 - *Now with New pics*



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

After 9 months wait the beast has arrived.

Here are some naff pics to get going - will do more soon.














































As some of you will know, our TT Roadster was due today too but has been damaged. So they have lent us this for now but much too Ken Livingston's disgust we will have a Q7 from tomorrow until the newly built TT arrives in approx 6 weeks.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Very Nice! 8) 
When you get chance can we have some interior pics to see how they compare with previous model?

Be good to compare Q7 And New X5! :lol:

I Will await your roadtest reports! :wink:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

M T Pickering said:


> Very Nice! 8)
> When you get chance can we have some interior pics to see how they compare with previous model?
> 
> Be good to compare Q7 And New X5! :lol:
> ...


Will do tomorrow !


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

How come its an 08 plate?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> How come its an 08 plate?


Was wondering that myself, that A4 looks incredibly dull in that colour with those wheels


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Agree A4 looks dull

Brought to house on trade plates - can't drive until tomorrow !


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi James,

when are you in London ? I expect cruise in your new mobile 

Alex


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great. On lighter colours I prefer the non-body-coloured sections of the SE rather than the M Sport, but it looks really nice in black 

Got any interior pics then??


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Great stuff, why did you have to wait nine months?


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

roc888 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> when are you in London ? I expect cruise in your new mobile
> 
> Alex


Will do - not sure when next up in car though :wink:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Got any interior pics then??


Will do later


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> Great stuff, why did you have to wait nine months?


Combination of the Twin Turbo engine and M Sport - both of which are brand new. I ordered it before car was even announced so was 2nd in Q to get one at Vines of Redhill


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

535dboy said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff, why did you have to wait nine months?
> ...


So have you been out in it already? 1st March started 6 hours ago...


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> 535dboy said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Not yet - going out later, have to go to Guildford

Weather is abismal down here and I don't want to get it dirty :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I couldn't be that patient... So as it is that new have you driven that model yet?


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> I couldn't be that patient... So as it is that new have you driven that model yet?


Not the twin turbo.

They lent me the single turbo back in June and I had the twin turbo in my 535 so I kinda know what to expect.

Don't get me wrong I am really looking forward to getting it out


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

535dboy said:


> Don't get me wrong I am really looking forward to getting it out


Please be Careful where you get it out!!!  maybe if you are in the x5 then that will be ok! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on the new car.  I have to say I like the look of the new X5.

That new A4, on the other hand, looks VERY 'ho-hum'. :?


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice cars 8)

X5 is my favorite SUV...

How big is fuel consumption in A4 1.8 TFSI ?


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice cars 8)

X5 is my favorite SUV...

How big is fuel consumption in A4 1.8 TFSI ?


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

The old man approves !

Picked him up in X5 last night, brought him down to mine swapped in to Q7 to go down to pub (because we could get all 6 of us in Q7!)

Q7 is noiser (wind and tyre - and it is in smaller wheels than mine), engine is nicer in mine and he much prefers the inside of X5 so it's a thumbs up from him and by the way, he is more of an Audi man than I am.

And I have to agree re inside, the Q7 they have lent me I configured on the Audi website this am - it is a Â£50k car and it really doesn't feel it.


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Shakal said:


> Nice cars 8)
> 
> X5 is my favorite SUV...
> 
> How big is fuel consumption in A4 1.8 TFSI ?


To be honest didn't have A4 long enough to figure consumption sorry


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Be interested to get a review of the engine,

The old man has been considering one and at the moment not sure if the sd is worth the almost Â£5k premium on the standard diesel.

Got the 335d so know that it is a great engine but just wondering in the bigger chassis is it still as good.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

The X5 looks excellent mate! Good choice


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

sandhua1978 said:


> Be interested to get a review of the engine,
> 
> The old man has been considering one and at the moment not sure if the sd is worth the almost Â£5k premium on the standard diesel.
> 
> Got the 335d so know that it is a great engine but just wondering in the bigger chassis is it still as good.


Well as you can see from signature I had a 535d before so I know the engine too.

The premium isn't as much as that is it :?: I just kinda paid up. 

I think it is probably even more worthy in a big car for the low down torque of the twin turbos - it was so long that I drove the single turbo one I just can't remember. I wouldn't have had one without the twin turbos though


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure of the exact differential but looking at the approved used section most of the 3.0d well spec'd are coming up to 40-45k

the 3.0sd is coming out the other side of 50k!

haven't test driven one yet, and will do at some point if we decide to go down that route.

the old 3.0d wasn't a slouch but it wasn't exactly lighting fast either... my old man loved it, and hence his desire to move back to one at some point. Does limited mileage so trying to weigh up if the extra turbo would be really worth it for him.

Let us know your thoughts at some point. Thanks.


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

sandhua1978 said:


> Not sure of the exact differential but looking at the approved used section most of the 3.0d well spec'd are coming up to 40-45k
> 
> the 3.0sd is coming out the other side of 50k!
> 
> ...


Mine came to Â£55k and it has a lot of good options on it, Media pack, pan roof, rev camera, upgrade wheels etc but there is also a lot more you can put on it !

I thought the engine diff was about Â£3.5k and I think it would be worth the extra as it will just move the car along more effortlessly. It already seems like a lot less hard work than the loan Q7 we have at the minute.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm you may be right.

The 40-45k is the price for the se model.

but with the big wheels i think the se doesn't look that bad.

sport is a little bit more.

but think you have to go for the sport to get the 3.0sd engine so guess you end up paying a lot more!


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

You can get an SE SD model.

There is also something called a Dynamic pack which you can add to the SE model +20" wheel upgrade (different design to my M-sport 20"s). Adds most of the M Sport stuff apart from bodykit

There seem to be a few people that favour this over the M Sport


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

A couple of you asked for some interior pics of my car so here they are now



















The full spec of my car is

X5 3.0SD M Sport - SD means same twin turbo engine as in my old 535d
Carbon Black
Black Nevada Leather
Media Pack
20" Style 227 wheel upgrade
Reversing camera
Panoramic roof
Luggage comartment net
Side window blinds
Auto dim/folding mirrors
Electrically adjusted and heated memory sports seats
Burr Walnut trim
Adaptive Xenons
High Beam Assist - great option this was and only Â£95 !
Hi-fi loudspeaker system
USB/Audio interface
Sun protection glass

which all adds up to some silly amount in pound notes 

I've also put some pics up below of our Audi UK Q7 Loan car that we have while we are waiting for TTR. Very high spec, has most extras on it. Love the look of the front (real get out of my way) and also they way you can lower the suspension right down to get in and out - other than that the X5 is much better is every other way !


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

prefer the older x5, also think the q7 is a nicer suv than the x5


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice prefer the X5 TBH

Just one question, which one goes best off road in your opinion ? :lol:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Very nice prefer the X5 TBH
> 
> Just one question, which one goes best off road in your opinion ? :lol:


Will be taking the Q7 to Sister in law at Easter (save miles on mine) and she lives on a farm..................................... :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Is it a SE 3.O TDI Q7?


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> Is it a SE 3.O TDI Q7?


3.0Tdi yes

Dealer says it is an S-line

I'm not up on these enough to confirm or deny !


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It's a 3.0 TDi SE, I had a look on the Audi website 'cos I thought the wheels looked tiny but they're 18s :?

The S Line looks much better with 20s.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Love the look of the new X5 - the changes are subtle but really work - change the overall appearance of the car - much sleeker


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Did u ever have any props with condensation in TTR. Thanks for reply.


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

TTConvertible07 said:


> Did u ever have any props with condensation in TTR. Thanks for reply.


Blimey - holy post revival

No, no condensation probs with TT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was weird - I was reading through it thinking, 'Well he says it's a new car, but it's an 08 plate, and the courtesy car is even older. :roll:


----------

